# Another "make my R15 remote work my TV" question...



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

R15-300, RC32RF remote, and Mitsubishi 40" CRT TV. DTV Mitsubishi remote codes work everything correctly on the TV but it won't do the "one button" turn on R15 and TV or the "one button" turn off R15 and TV.

I've tried all the codes in the DTV manual, the codes listed in the remote setup in the R15 menu, and the codes in the RC32RF remote booklet with no success.

Watching the leds on the remote it sends the R15 "off" command and then switches to "TV" and appears to send the TV "off" command but the TV stays on.

The "one button" on and off for R15 and TV won't work with the RC23, RC32, or RC32RF remote.

The _boss_ would really like the "one button" on and off to work... any ideas?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

You can codesearch by TV ON command, then you'll know for sure there is code with that command. To search:

1. tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-1, wait for two blinks
4. enter 1
5. press and release TV ON key
6. keep pressing and releasing the CH UP Key, if and when the tv goes on
7. press SELECT to lock in code


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Edmund said:


> You can codesearch by TV ON command, then you'll know for sure there is code with that command. To search:
> 
> 1. tv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


Thanks for the reply but maybe I didn't explain correctly...

The remote will turn the TV on and off with the PWR button and the slider in TV mode. When the remote is in DTV mode it seems to issue the both (R15 and TV) on and off commands using the top RH DTV/TV on and off buttons. The R15 turns on and off using those buttons but the TV does not.

Seems to me that the code is working as the PWR button works the TV power when remote slider is on TV but when the remote is in DTV mode the compound(?) commands issued by the top RH DTV/TV on and off doesn't command the TV power.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

No, you not understanding me, but i'm fine leaving you in that haze.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Just do what edmunds says he understands you and that should make it work.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Edmund, I also was having this issue and tried your solution and it worked 

But then I noticed that the TV Input button no longer works. 

Any thoughts? This is getting real annoying that this just does work right. But I've learned to deal with it. Heck, I've just learned to accept it. That is until I read your response and got excited that there just might be a fix.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

kocuba said:


> Edmund, I also was having this issue and tried your solution and it worked
> 
> But then I noticed that the TV Input button no longer works.
> 
> ...


This wouldn't happen to be toshiba tv? Code 10156 gets you INPUT but no TV ON & OFF commands. Code 10765 gets you ON & OFF commands but no INPUT. Its code 11656, that gets you both ON & OFF commands and INPUT.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW. Why yes it is a Toshiba. :bowdown:

I do not see the 11656 code as an option. I will give it a try and report back.

Again WOW


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Edmund, Just gave it a try and that worked perfectly. 

Finally after dealing with this for 6 months it works the way it is suppose to.

Thanks again. And if your ever in NE Ohio. I owe you a beer.

PS. Any thoughts on why this also won't work with a HR20 and an RCA RPTV?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> R15-300, RC32RF remote, and Mitsubishi 40" CRT TV. DTV Mitsubishi remote codes work everything correctly on the TV but it won't do the "one button" turn on R15 and TV or the "one button" turn off R15 and TV...


I still haven't been able to get mine to work. My "next best thing" is that before I press the "On" or "off" buttons, I press either the MUTE button or the "Volume" button on the DTV remote. If I do that, "On" will power on both the TV and the DVR, or "off" will power off both the TV and the DVR (when the slide switch is in the DTV position).


----------



## arkmich (Mar 7, 2007)

Edmund said:


> You can codesearch by TV ON command, then you'll know for sure there is code with that command. To search:
> 
> 1. tv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


First of all, many thanks to Edmund for this tip. This was frustrating me to no end, and doing this worked. It's slightly different from what's in the manual, and that's the ticket. I had to do it a few times though, since I think maybe the code search starts from the one currently programmed. So the first time it found one right away but it didn't work properly for both On and Off. Then I did again, and it took many more presses but eventually found one which worked perfectly.

But, I'm wondering if anyone's got some tips on how to make the remote work with a Nakamichi Receiver 3 stereo receiver? None of the Nakamichi codes in the manual worked, and the code search procedure didn't either. Any tips for this one?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Edmund said:


> You can codesearch by TV ON command, then you'll know for sure there is code with that command. To search:
> 
> 1. tv
> ...
> 7. press SELECT to lock in code


Sorry, for the dumb question, but does "1. tv" mean to place the slide switch in the "TV" position?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

rlambert7 said:


> Sorry, for the dumb question, but does "1. tv" mean to place the slide switch in the "TV" position?


Yes,


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Edmund said:


> You can codesearch by TV ON command, then you'll know for sure there is code with that command. To search:
> 
> 1. tv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


Edmund, I tried your seven step procedure. When I executed step 5, the TV came on right away, so I skipped step 6, and executed step 7. After putting the slide switch back into the DTV position I still have the same problem I've always that with this TV: If the both the R15 and the TV are off, and I press the "TV On" button, the DVR comes on, but the TV power light just flickers, and the TV does not come on. However, if, before pressing the TV On button, I press either the volume control button or the MUTE button, then both the DVR and the TV will come on. Same thing when turning them off (using the "Off" button), although after watching TV for quite some time it will be almost a certainty that I will have pressed the volume control at least once, so I could skip pressing the volume control just before using the "Off" button, but I usually do it anyway just out of habit.

Am I doing something wrong with your procedure, or do I just have a problem with my TV for which there is no solution?

Thanks.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

omg I so didnt know about the tv on thing!! I so need to be at home so I can try it with one of mine that doesn't work!!!
-all exciited and hopeful now-


----------



## satsol67 (Mar 9, 2007)

no your not. I have found that some tv's are just picky specialy the combos. It's a 50/50 chance that the tv/dvd/vcr combo's can be programmed. The best thing I found to do is go through all the codes doing the auto search and use the one that works most of the tv functions.

Just in case no one has pointed this out once you have the code locked in that does the volume and on/off you will have to do the mute select hold then 960 so the tv input is turned on.

Hope this helps


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

rlambert7 said:


> Edmund, I tried your seven step procedure. When I executed step 5, the TV came on right away, so I skipped step 6, and executed step 7. After putting the slide switch back into the DTV position I still have the same problem I've always that with this TV: If the both the R15 and the TV are off, and I press the "TV On" button, the DVR comes on, but the TV power light just flickers, and the TV does not come on. However, if, before pressing the TV On button, I press either the volume control button or the MUTE button, then both the DVR and the TV will come on. Same thing when turning them off (using the "Off" button), although after watching TV for quite some time it will be almost a certainty that I will have pressed the volume control at least once, so I could skip pressing the volume control just before using the "Off" button, but I usually do it anyway just out of habit.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong with your procedure, or do I just have a problem with my TV for which there is no solution?
> 
> Thanks.


I would just program any tv code to the tv device, one that isn't yours, then retry the steps I listed.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

satsol67 said:


> no your not. I have found that some tv's are just picky specialy the combos. It's a 50/50 chance that the tv/dvd/vcr combo's can be programmed. The best thing I found to do is go through all the codes doing the auto search and use the one that works most of the tv functions.
> 
> Just in case no one has pointed this out once you have the code locked in that does the volume and on/off you will have to do the mute select hold then 960 so the tv input is turned on.
> 
> Hope this helps


Most combos don't use the tv codeset, but a vcr or dvd codeset instead. so the TV ON & OFF wouldn't work anyways, since it only works on true tv codes.


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

Edmund said:


> This wouldn't happen to be toshiba tv? Code 10156 gets you INPUT but no TV ON & OFF commands. Code 10765 gets you ON & OFF commands but no INPUT. Its code 11656, that gets you both ON & OFF commands and INPUT.


Finally! Thanks Edmund, I've been sliding the switch for the past 1 1/2 years, now I can just hit the TV Power button.


----------



## orum (Feb 4, 2007)

kocuba said:


> Edmund, Just gave it a try and that worked perfectly.
> 
> Finally after dealing with this for 6 months it works the way it is suppose to.
> 
> ...


WOO HOO! I (and my wife) have been dealing with this at the "treadmill TV". Luckily it was close enough that it wasn't a big deal to reach over and hit the power switch.

But now it works perfectly!

Dan


----------



## mstevens (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there any way to predict how many times I'll need to hit the Channel Up button? I've got an older Mitsubishi rear-projection TV, and I've tried this a few times with no success. Each time I've given up around a hundred presses of the button. I suppose I can sit there all day doing it if it's likely to lead to success.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Give it up, your model just doesn't accept the commands mapped to the TV ON & OFF keys. A mitsubishi owner had success in this thread, and many more have not, sorry.


----------



## JPin (Jul 27, 2007)

Edmund said:


> This wouldn't happen to be toshiba tv? Code 10156 gets you INPUT but no TV ON & OFF commands. Code 10765 gets you ON & OFF commands but no INPUT. Its code 11656, that gets you both ON & OFF commands and INPUT.


Exactly the solution!


----------



## themew (Nov 2, 2006)

Edmund said:


> This wouldn't happen to be toshiba tv? Code 10156 gets you INPUT but no TV ON & OFF commands. Code 10765 gets you ON & OFF commands but no INPUT. Its code 11656, that gets you both ON & OFF commands and INPUT.


Edmund -- same goes for me in Atlanta -- I OWE YOU A BEER!!!

You have saved my poor remote slider and made a Toshiba owner very happy!!!

....wouldn't happen to be a Toshiba tv........sheeesh......

We luv ya man!!!


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Anyone got a code to work a panasonic?
Original remote is EUR511170B
and tv is CT27G24

I can't figure out what is going on when doing the code search. I can go through the codes hitting the tv off button (not the bigger power button) and the tv will go off, but when I tell it to use that code, it doesn't work. I'm going to try it again, but am I not doing something right to save the code??

I've tried three times. I'm not impressed with the rc32, first slider broke on the second day of using it.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Only newer panasonic models respond to the commands mapped to the TV ON & OFF keys, older models do not. sorry.


----------

